# تحديث موقع ياسر الليثى للتصميم الانشائى سبتمبر 2013



## م. ياسر الليثى (24 سبتمبر 2013)

تم تحديث موقع www.yasserelleathy.com
و تحديث ملفات شرح تصميم المنشأت الخرسانيه للمهندس ياسر الليثى بشكل كبير و زياده ملفات اخرى لم تكن موجوده من قبل.
و تم اضافه ملفات لشرح أساسيات تحليل المنشأت structure للمهندس اكرم مصطفى.
نسألكم الدعاء.


----------



## muneeradnan (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## aelmostafa (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mustafa20099 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## genius2020 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
تعلمنا وبنتعلم وهنتعلم منموقع حضرتك ربنا يبارك فيك
لقد اصبح موقعك مرجع لدكاتره وليس لطلاب فقط


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يعزك و يفرحك يا بشمهندس ياسر سعيد جدا بإنضمامك للملتقى
لما حد بيجى يمتحن عندى أرضى +4 و أرضى +12 بخليه يراجع مواقعكم
و نسعد بمتابعة كل جديد

محمود الصقار


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
نرحب باستاذنا ياسر الليثي ونشكره على تحديث الموقع..

ياليت يا اخوة لو تطوع بعض الاخوة باعادة رفع محتويات الموقع لانه لا يفتح عندنا في السودان ...بل يعطيني هذه الرسالة The connection has timed out

=====

الموضوع للتثبيت وبانتظار مشاركاتكم القيمة استاذنا


----------



## almass (24 سبتمبر 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نرحب باستاذنا ياسر الليثي ونشكره على تحديث الموقع..
> 
> ياليت يا اخوة لو تطوع بعض الاخوة باعادة رفع محتويات الموقع لانه لا يفتح عندنا في السودان ...بل يعطيني هذه الرسالة The connection has timed out
> ...




بدايه نشكر المهندس ياسر الليثي على هذه المحاضرات القيمه وعلى تحديثها ونسال الله تعالى ان يكتبها في ميزان حسناته

واليكم رابط لمحاضرات الخرسانه محدّثه 2013 (27 محاضره) رفعتها لكم على محبوب الجماهير ميديا فاير

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/lpyartoq2ngzq/Eng._Yasser_El_Leathy


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا


----------



## abu_nazar (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Mohamad Osama (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido_fox (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مشرفنا فى كل مكان و منور المنتدى يا بشمهندس ياسر


----------



## almass (26 سبتمبر 2013)

almass قال:


> بدايه نشكر المهندس ياسر الليثي على هذه المحاضرات القيمه وعلى تحديثها ونسال الله تعالى ان يكتبها في ميزان حسناته
> 
> واليكم رابط لمحاضرات الخرسانه محدّثه 2013 (27 محاضره) رفعتها لكم على محبوب الجماهير ميديا فاير
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/lpyartoq2ngzq/Eng._Yasser_El_Leathy



تم اضافه مجاضرات التحليل الانشائي للمهندس اكرم مصطفى (30 محاضره) .... وجاري رفع بقيه المحاضرات other engineers


http://www.mediafire.com/folder/lpyartoq2ngzq/Eng._Yasser_El_Leathy


----------



## mahmoudzaidu (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.ali_omrany (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد الثرواني (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرااااا جزيلا للاستاذ ياسر الليثي*


----------



## hassananas (29 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرااااا جزيلا للاستاذ ياسر الليثي
الجزء الاول من محاضرات الخرسانه مقفول ارجوا توجيهي للرابط الصحيح


----------



## MHSala7 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

شرف ليا يا بشمهندس ياسر اني اتعلمت الخرسانه على ايديك 
ربنا يجازيك خير عننا 
كل ما بفتح ورقك و بفتكر شرحك بدعيلك


----------



## sendbad2011 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء..وجعله ف ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## almass (29 سبتمبر 2013)

hassananas قال:


> شكرااااا جزيلا للاستاذ ياسر الليثي
> الجزء الاول من محاضرات الخرسانه مقفول ارجوا توجيهي للرابط الصحيح



تم اضافه ملف اخر للجزء الاول من المحاضرات

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/lpyartoq2ngzq/Eng._Yasser_El_Leathy

تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## Mex-9 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيكم الموقع ممتاز والملفات ممتازة اكثر الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ma7moud.m (29 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (29 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kiloNewton (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ashrafnasr (3 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م.عمير (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك على جهودك


----------



## السيف الناصر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الله الموفق*

ان شاء الله باش مهندس وتحديد تجاوز المشاركات الى 10 ليس أمر محمود او مرغوب فمشاركاتنا الوجدانيه تكفيكم وعلمكم ينتشر ويتوسع فيكفي من المسلمين أن يدعو لكم


----------



## eng_m.magdi (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا م / ياسر الليثي على ما قدمه لنا للطلبة والخريجين والمعيدين والدكاتره 
والله أسأل أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وان يوفقك لما يحبه الله ويرضى 
وانت فخرا لكل المصريين والمسلمين خاصة 
ربنا يبارك فيك وفي عملك وعلمك واهلك ومالك وحياتك​


----------



## said ebeid (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيدنصير (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن ترفع رابط اخر للجزء الاول من محاضرات؟


----------



## Zmalah (8 أكتوبر 2013)

almass قال:


> تم اضافه ملف اخر للجزء الاول من المحاضرات
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/lpyartoq2ngzq/Eng._Yasser_El_Leathy
> 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي



_________________________________________________________________
الرابط مش شغال يابشمهندس ياريت رابط تانى للجزء الاول


----------



## mina2 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## almass (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ahmedeldesokey قال:


> ممكن ترفع رابط اخر للجزء الاول من محاضرات؟





Zmalah قال:


> _________________________________________________________________
> الرابط مش شغال يابشمهندس ياريت رابط تانى للجزء الاول





الروابط شغاله لكن على ما يبدو حسب سياسه سيرفر الميديا فير بالنسبه للملفات المجزأه اقصى عدد للتحميل اسبوعيا هي 10 تحميلات
.....

تم رفع رابط اخر للجز الاول على سيرفر الفورشير ويتم تحميل بقيه الملفات من الميديا فير،،وجاري الرفع على سيرفر gulfup

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ey2Dzpf7/_____20013_part1.html


خالص تحياتي


----------



## Zmalah (9 أكتوبر 2013)

almass قال:


> الروابط شغاله لكن على ما يبدو حسب سياسه سيرفر الميديا فير بالنسبه للملفات المجزأه اقصى عدد للتحميل اسبوعيا هي 10 تحميلات
> .....
> 
> تم رفع رابط اخر للجز الاول على سيرفر الفورشير ويتم تحميل بقيه الملفات من الميديا فير،،وجاري الرفع على سيرفر gulfup
> ...



شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس ,,,, والله يكرمك ابقى تفادى الموضوع ده بعد كده وخليك مع Gulfup موقع زى الفل ويارب يفضل محترم على طول


----------



## almass (10 أكتوبر 2013)

رابط اخر للجزء الاول من المحاضرات على السيرفر الواعد gulfup

http://www.gulfup.com/?t9yTBC


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadnoor1 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*you*

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مفيش حاجه بتوقع (18 أكتوبر 2013)

طلاب هندسة اكادمية القاهره الجديده بيشكرووووووووووووووك علي مجهوداتك معانا


----------



## zarzour 911 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نرحب باستاذنا ياسر الليثي ونشكره على تحديث الموقع..
> 
> ياليت يا اخوة لو تطوع بعض الاخوة باعادة رفع محتويات الموقع لانه لا يفتح عندنا في السودان ...بل يعطيني هذه الرسالة The connection has timed out
> ...



نفس المشكلة هنا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tubaileh (22 أكتوبر 2013)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 أكتوبر 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ياليت يا اخوة لو تطوع بعض الاخوة باعادة رفع محتويات الموقع لانه لا يفتح عندنا في السودان ...بل يعطيني هذه الرسالة The connection has timed out



افتح الموقع ب internet explorer
لانة في مشكلة مع ال chrome


----------



## Mex-9 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررا بجد جداً
فعلاً جزاهم الله كل خير !


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (22 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتقك.والله الموف


----------



## tubaileh (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء و بارك الله فيكم وكل من قام به


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (24 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على التبليغ


----------



## م.محمود كمال (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ياسر وبجد والله انا سعيد جدا لوجود حضرتك معانا هنا فى المنتدى.


----------



## diaa_500 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم علي المجهودات الرائعة ....


----------



## m m a (28 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## civil en.ali (28 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووررر


----------



## metwaly66 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اعجال (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزادك من علمه ونفع بك الناس..وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك....وشكرا


----------



## eng_hemaa (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع 

بس انا لما بنزل الجزء بتاع البلاطات بيقوللي انه الملفات بايظة ، ف ممكن حد يتأكد من الملفات ولو شغالة عنده يرفعها على الميديا فاير


----------



## engmze (1 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم بشمهندس ياسر اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكبير ان يرزقك الجنة ونعيمها وان يرزق اولادك نعمة لايحصى عددها الا الله احب اشكر حضرتك على ملفاتك الرائعه فى التصميم اطلب من حضرتك عايزك تقولى على الاماكن اللى انا عايز اخذ فيها دورة فى التصميم صح توصلنى زى حضرتك كده حيث انا شغال فى المقاولات تنفيذ لحد الوقتى وخذت دورة تنفيذ عن الاستشارى حسن قنديل وفهمت كل شيء يبقى ناقصلى دورة تصميم عايز اعرف اروح اخذها فين وبلاش جامعه القاهرة والحكومية دى عشان هى مش مستفيده ومنتظر ردك وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud season (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي ياسر الليثي 
اللهم انصر اخواننا في حمص


----------



## mohamed diad (8 نوفمبر 2013)

هو فى مشكله فى الموقع كل مادخل يقولى error


----------



## almass (8 نوفمبر 2013)

mohamed diad قال:


> هو فى مشكله فى الموقع كل مادخل يقولى error




حمل كافه الملفات من هذا الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/#lpyartoq2ngzq


----------



## eng_mayo88 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

والله الف شكر ليك يامهندس ياسر وانا فخور انى اتعلمت الخرسانه فى الجامعه من مذكرات حضرتك الجميله .الف شكر مره تانيه ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## عمروعيون (12 نوفمبر 2013)

Mohamad Osama قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروعيون (12 نوفمبر 2013)

نسال الله التوفيق والسداد


----------



## عمروعيون (12 نوفمبر 2013)

الله الموفق اسال الله ان يغفر لنل ولكم


----------



## عمروعيون (12 نوفمبر 2013)

الردمجرد تعبير وجزاك الله بمثل ما عملت


----------



## عمروعيون (12 نوفمبر 2013)

نفعت الناس فزادك الله خيرا مما عملت


----------



## عمروعيون (12 نوفمبر 2013)

Mohamad Osama قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (13 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم ممكن حد يدلني علي شرح المهندس ياسر الليثي وله الاجر عند الله


----------



## al-emad (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mokh (19 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
بمزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## علاء خليفة (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي العياني (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس ياسر


----------



## شاهندة سمير (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## م.احمدرزق (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG.MOHAMED ELBAZ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجزى الله كل مهندس لا يبخل على زملائه بمجهوده وتعبه


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (17 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا با بشمهندس ياسر


----------



## انا شايف الطريق (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## فواز الجبوري (4 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم أخوان ...هل من المستطاع ان يتم أعادة تحميل الملفات على موقع الخليج .. لأنه في كثير من ألاحيان لدينا تحدث مشاكل في أعادة التحميل عند قطع الانترنيت من موقع الميديافاير ... هذا ما لدي على الاقل في شبكتي ....و لكم مني الف تحية و تقدير ...وجزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## engawyyy (10 فبراير 2014)

تسلم يا هندسه


----------



## khaled_syria (12 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## eng emad mohamed (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا تمنياتى لكم جميعا بالتوفيق


----------



## Eng. Firas (13 مارس 2014)

thanks a lot
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## Morkil (14 مارس 2014)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندسين الموقع بتاع البشمهندس ياسر مش بيحمل خالص وانا محتاج محاضرات structure analysis ضرورى لو حد يعرف يرفعها ميديا فير لو تكرمتم وخصوصا جزء ال deflection !!


----------



## Morkil (14 مارس 2014)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندسين الموقع بتاع البشمهندس ياسر مش بيحمل خالص وانا محتاج محاضرات structure analysis ضرورى لو حد يعرف يرفعها ميديا فير لو تكرمتم وخصوصا جزء ال deflection !!​


----------



## ساره العقاد (20 مارس 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## ساره العقاد (20 مارس 2014)

عندي سؤال ...
طريقة التصميم من بلد الى اخر بيكون عندو نفس القوانين و المعلومات و الارقام ؟؟ لاني حاليا احاول ان ابدء بالتصميم و لكن لا اعرف من اين ابدء او كيف ابدء يرجى النصيحة و شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## hero4mk (20 مارس 2014)

انا مش لاقي رابط التحميل ممكن حد يساعدني


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (31 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع الله بك


----------



## tarek_abulail (25 أبريل 2014)

Engineer Yasserr
You are the man 
Sorry for my English keyboard


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (25 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (25 أبريل 2014)

جزااك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميرالطحان (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mhmdslmon (15 مايو 2014)

تحية مسائية عطرة لكل المهندسين الكرام


----------



## anass81 (26 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ياسر


----------



## omarnasreldeen (26 مايو 2014)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ياريت شرح طريقة working
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

